# Music Man Jr.



## Oobleck1441 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone!
Not sure where I should relaly post this but...
Technical director for local Middle adn Highschool
Middle school is going to putting on Music Man Jr.
haven't recieved any scripts or anything and prob. wont for another.. 5 months?
I jsut want to read through, get aquainted and plan ahead,
Just to get a jump start
My Question: Does anyone have a typed script for Music Man Jr.
Or know where I can get one for free??
Help would be greatly appriciated!
If you wouldn't mind you can Email it to:
[email protected]
Thanks for everything, adn I'm sure I will need help with this show in the future!
-Oobleck1441-​


----------



## Footer (Jul 8, 2007)

Doubt you could get your hands on it in the open, especially the Jr. version. You can prob find a libretto of the full version at a local bookstore and read that, that could get you close. With the Jr. versions they usually cut most of the stuff out, keep it in fewer locations, and make the music much easier. Talk to your director, odds are they have the full libretto.


----------



## avkid (Jul 8, 2007)

The director or company manager gets an advance copy once they start the contract process.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jul 8, 2007)

You couls contact MTI and they could probably send you a demo script, especially if the school has already contracted for the rights to the show. 
MTI usually will send scripts out for read thrus, but they might charge a rental fee.


----------



## avkid (Jul 9, 2007)

icewolf08 said:


> MTI usually will send scripts out for read thrus, but they might charge a rental fee.


If you don't return it they execute you in a public square.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 9, 2007)

Mabey its because i refuse to work on musicals, what is MTI?

JH


----------



## Logos (Jul 9, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> Mabey its because i refuse to work on musicals, what is MTI?
> JH


Hey, I know that and I live in Australia. Music Theatre International they have a very large library of musicals and handle them for performance rights.


----------



## Logos (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah actually. Why not work on musicals. I love lighting them, it's fantasyland.


----------



## avkid (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.mtishows.com/default_HOME.asp


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 9, 2007)

Just hate them... 

JH


----------



## avkid (Jul 9, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> Just hate them...


Unfortunately they are necessary evil in the theatre world. I doubt anyone genuinely likes a licensing firm period.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 9, 2007)

Um, I don't see how it helps you, but I have a copy of the Music Man Junior script form Broadway Junior on my shelf. It's a bit marked up from mic cues though


----------



## Footer (Jul 9, 2007)

jonhirsh said:


> Just hate them...
> JH



Yes, but they are where the quick money is where the money keeps flowing and flowing.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jul 10, 2007)

Mabey .. but i wont work on them. there are tons of great lighting designers.


----------

